# Gentoo 2004.0 veröffentlicht

## dertobi123

Gentoo Linux ist Stolz die Veröffentlichung von Gentoo Linux 2004.0 für  x86, AMD64, PowerPC, Sun SPARC, und SGI MIPS Architekturen ankündigen zu können.

Zusätzlich kündigt das Gentoo Hardened Team den ersten Release einer im Bezug auf Sicherheit verbesserten Gentoo Plattform für die x86 Architektur an.

Neben vielen Bugfixes und Sicherheitsaktualisierungen seit dem letzen 1.4 Release enthält Gentoo Linux 2004.0 eine aktuelle Entwicklungs- und Benutzerumgebung, die unter anderem Linux Kernel 2.6.3, GCC 3.3.2, GLIBC 2.3.2, KDE 3.2, GNOME 2.4.2, und xfce4 enthält.

Gentoo Linux 2004.0 markiert das Debüt von Catalyst, dem neuen Gentoo Release Meta-Tool. Mit Catalyst können sowohl Entwickler als auch Benutzer jeden Aspekt ihres Gentoo Linux System erstellen und anpassen; von Installations-Stages, zu bootbaren LiveCDs, bis hin zu angepassten Binärpaketen für die Gentoo Reference Platform (GRP). Weitere Informationen zu Catalyst finden Sie auf der Catalyst Projekt Seite und in der Online Dokumentation.

Installations-Stages, LiveCDs, und GRP Sätze finden Sie auf den Spiegeln.

Mehr Informationen über das Gentoo Hardened Projekt finden Sie auf seiner Projekt Seite. Für weitere Informationen konsultieren Sie unsere Dokumentation, Mailing Listen, Foren und IRC Kanäle.

Edit: Informationen zu den Inhalten der verschiedenen x86 CDs hinzugefügt (02.03.2004)

install-x86-minimal-2004.0.iso ist eine minimale LiveCD von der aus sich eine Installation nur per Netz durchführen lässt. Keine Stages, kein Snapshot, keine GRP Pakete.

install-x86-universal-2004.0.iso ist eine bootfähige LiveCD die eine x86 Stage1 sowie sämtliche Stage3 Files, sowie Distfiles enthält.

packages-athlon-xp-2004.0.iso ist das, was bisher unter dem Namen "CD-2" bekannt war, GRP Pakete für die entsprechende Subarchitektur (in dem Fall "Athlon-XP").

----------

## Decker

Huii...das ging aber schnell. Sicher, dass das auch gut getestet und 100% bugfrei ist?   :Wink: 

Scherz beiseite. Ich muss den Gentoo-Developern ein großes Lob aussprechen. Gentoo hat sich so rasant weiterentwickelt, wie keine andere Distribution.

And the Winner is ......... Gentoo!!

Daher geht der Oskar für die beste Linux-Distri heute an Gentoo.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Jetzt mal brav LiveCDs auf die Mirrors uppen und ich bin glücklich.  :Wink: 

----------

## Whitewolf

Buuuuuuuhuhuhuu ...

Da sehe ich heute die Top-Nachricht des Tages für mich (2004.0er release) und da finde ich keine LiveCDs auf den Servern ... ich hoffe mal das da noch was kommt; bin heiss das neue System auszuprobieren  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

*freu*

die neue version kommt genau richtig  :Smile: 

----------

## Kleinerwicht

wo kann ich denn die Livecd für Atlon-XP bekommen hab schon einige server durch. 

Thanks

----------

## MaydayUser

hi,

wirst wohl noch ein bißchen warten müssen !

Das wird in nächster zeit schon geuppt werden ....

Hoffe ich doch *grins"

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Na ich hoffe doch die kriegen das heute noch hin.  :Wink: 

----------

## MaydayUser

Na das hoffe ich doch sehr !   :Wink: 

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

Wie heißt es doch so schön, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux ist Stolz die Veröffentlichung von Gentoo Linux 2004.0 für  x86, AMD64, PowerPC, Sun SPARC, und SGI MIPS Architekturen ankündigen zu können.

 

Kommt die PPC-Version noch?

----------

## SnorreDev

Wird wohl mal wieder Zeit fuer einen 3. Rechner - damit ich 2004.0 auch mal aufsetzen kann  :Very Happy: 

Obwohl - mein Server koennte mal einen neu Aufbau vertragen

----------

## [Micha]

super, dass das gerade heute rauskommt, wo ich doch gestern die 2 livecds von der 1.4er version runtergeladen hab *g*    :Evil or Very Mad: 

jetzt kann ich direkt nochmal stunden lang runterladen ^^  :Laughing: 

----------

## Sas

quatsch, die 1.4er tuts doch genauso. wenn das system erst steht, ist die version, mit der installiert wurde afaik völlig egal.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Sas wrote:*   

> quatsch, die 1.4er tuts doch genauso. wenn das system erst steht, ist die version, mit der installiert wurde afaik völlig egal.

 

Sas sagt es  :Smile: 

----------

## dacoool

ich links hier gerade n bissel rum und wollte so ein thread er;ffnen, aber da war schon jmd schneller *g...

Die Nachricht ist heute morgen raus und die Files sind immernoch nicht auf den servern verteilt.

Ich install gerade das 2004.0-stage aber die files fuer den bootstrap sind nicht alle da...

Naja, hoffe die schaffen das doch so schnell wie moeglich...

----------

## andreask

 *Sas wrote:*   

> quatsch, die 1.4er tuts doch genauso. wenn das system erst steht, ist die version, mit der installiert wurde afaik völlig egal.

 

Naja, nach einem emerge -U system habe ich direkt nach Installation einer 1.4 dafür so ca. 20 Konfig-Dateien wo sich was geändert hat und wo man es nicht automatisch auflösen kann. Daher bin ich wirklich sehr dankbar dass die 2004.0 draußen ist  :Wink: 

Grüße

Andreas

----------

## tunix.info

hmmm, ganz so einfach ist das wohl nicht mit dem system aktuell halten. hab z.b. nach einem emerge -ue system oder world immer noch ne alte glibc  und den alten gcc (2.9.5), wollt doch mal den 3er gcc, wie komme ich zu der ehre? hat jemand ne idee???

eigentlich hab ich hier (http://www.gentoofaq.org/37-de-2) die antwort erwartet, da ist aber nichts ;-(Last edited by tunix.info on Mon Mar 01, 2004 11:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## [Micha]

 :Rolling Eyes:  ich kenn mich halt überhaupt nicht mit gentoo aus und überhaupt über linux weis ich nicht viel.

aber ich wills einfach mal testen! und damit ich auch was dabei lerne will ich gleich mal mit ner stage 1 installation anfangen  :Wink: 

hört sich komisch an , is aber so   :Wink: 

naja ich hoffe, das ich mich dabei nicht so dumm anstelle ^^

aber n versuch schadet ja nicht (hoffentlich)  :Idea: 

----------

## SnorreDev

@[Micha]

Also bei der guten Doku wie bei Gentoo kann man sich eigentlich meiner Meinung nach fast nicht zu dumm anstellen, um zumindest bis zur Installation von XFree zu kommen. Und das sollte bis auf bei exotischen Grafikkarten auch unproblematisch sein.

Am besten Druck dir den Install Guide inklusive Desktop Guide erst aus, und dan las rocken  :Wink: 

----------

## Master One

Also, ich habe mal schnell die beiden neuen Isos runtergeladen und getestet:

install-x86-minimal-2004.0

(Basic-CD rein zum booten, hat keine stage-files, ~ 80 MB)

install-x86-universal-2004.0

(Live-CD mit stage files, ~ 700 MB)

Leider funktioniert bei beiden CD die Kerneloption "dokeymap" nicht, obwohl es in der Auflistung als Option aufscheint, somit habe ich es bislang nicht geschafft, irgendetwas vernünftiges damit anzustellen, da ich mit dem US Tastaturlayout einfach nicht zurecht komme (elende Tastensucherei).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich nach dem Booten trotzdem auf KEYMAP="de" umschalten kann ??? 

Auf der Universal-CD ist übrigens ein stage1-x86-20040218.tar.bz2, was schon mal hilfreich wäre, denn bislang sind noch keine neuen 2004.0 Stage Files auf den Mirrors zu finden.

Normaler Kernel ist nur 2.4 drauf (gentoo und gentoo-nofb), nur der SMP Kernel ist ein 2.6er. Irgendwie schade, ich fürchte leider, das ist die endgültige 2004.0 Version, bei der man auf die schnelle lediglich das letzte Experimental Image geringfügig aktualisiert hat (auch beim 20040204 war kein normaler 2.6er Kernel drauf).

(Werde jetzt ins Bett gehen, mir reicht's für heute, werde morgen endlich einen neuen Install durchführen, vorausgesetzt, es findet sich eine Lösung für das dokeymap Problem)

----------

## dacoool

@Master One

haste schonmal "loadkeys de" probiert??

ist das das gleich wie dokeymap??

@Gentoo-Leutz wir warten auf die LiveCDs!!!

----------

## dacoool

auf www.gentoo.org

The Gentoo release team is working hard to get Gentoo Linux 2004.0 to the mirrors as quickly as possible, but we are experiencing some technical problems with our mirroring system that are hindering the process. This should be resolved within the next 24 to 48 hours. Thank you for your patience.

----------

## Master One

@dacoool

Danke, "loadkeys de" hat tatsächlich funktioniert   :Very Happy: 

Dann werde ich es jetzt mal versuchen, werde einfach das Stage 1 File von der CD nehmen, ich denke nicht, dass auf den Mirrors was Aktuelleres auftauchen wird.

----------

## z1n

Was beinhaltet denn "universal" ?

ftp://ftp.nerdc.ufl.edu/pub/mirrors/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/universal/

----------

## SnorreDev

Wenn ich mich nicht taeusche, dann beinhaltet das generic 586 Compilierte Packages.

Also laeuft auf jeder >= 586 CPU und ist nicht auf eine spezifische Optimiert.

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

ftp://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/

Da gibt es mehr. Da lade ich mir atm die Athlon-XP optimierte LiveCD.

----------

## dertobi123

install-x86-minimal-2004.0.iso ist eine minimale LiveCD von der aus sich eine Installation nur per Netz durchführen lässt. Keine Stages, kein Snapshot, keine GRP Pakete.

install-x86-universal-2004.0.iso ist eine bootfähige LiveCD die eine x86 Stage1 sowie sämtliche Stage3 Files, sowie Distfiles enthält.

packages-athlon-xp-2004.0.iso ist das, was bisher unter dem Namen "CD-2" bekannt war, GRP Pakete für die entsprechende Subarchitektur (in dem Fall "Athlon-XP").

----------

## Master One

Also im Universal Ordner sind die Installations-CDs, in den übrigen prozessorspezifischen Ordnern die Packages-CDs, also jeweils CD2 des üblichen Live-CD-Sets. Bei einem Stage 1 Install benötigt man nur die Install-CD, hierbei aber nicht die Minimal-CD, sondern die Universal, da man sonst (zumindest derzeit) nicht an das aktuelle Stage1-File rankommt.

----------

## z1n

 *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   

> ftp://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/
> 
> Da gibt es mehr. Da lade ich mir atm die Athlon-XP optimierte LiveCD.

 

Aber auf der CD sind ja somit gar keine Stages drauf?

----------

## Mr.Big

 *dacoool wrote:*   

> Hey gentoo-gurus,
> 
> jetzt wirds aber wirklich langsam Zeit, dass ihr euren Servern so richtig in den Arsch tretet!!!
> 
> ALLE wollen Gentoo JETZT!!! und nicht erst übermorgen...

 

Hast Du eigentlich auch noch andere Probleme, ich meine solche die hier in das Forum passen und wo Dir vielleicht geholfen werden kann ?

Mach mal Deinem Namen Ehre und bleib doch einfach mal "cool".

Und falls Du mit mir Probleme hast , dann kannst Du mich auch einfach "privat" erreichen.

J.

----------

## dertobi123

 *z1n wrote:*   

>  *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   ftp://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/
> 
> Da gibt es mehr. Da lade ich mir atm die Athlon-XP optimierte LiveCD. 
> 
> Aber auf der CD sind ja somit gar keine Stages drauf?

 

Lies den ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread, das steht sehr schoen was auf welcher CD ist und welche wozu genutzt werden kann.

----------

## z1n

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *z1n wrote:*    *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   ftp://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/
> 
> Da gibt es mehr. Da lade ich mir atm die Athlon-XP optimierte LiveCD. 
> 
> Aber auf der CD sind ja somit gar keine Stages drauf? 
> ...

 

Jo...darauf bezieh ich mich ja...ich hab mir nur gedacht das er sich vielleicht denkt da sei ein stage-Archiv drauf. ^^

----------

## NoiZe_DJ

 *z1n wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *z1n wrote:*    *NoiZe_DJ wrote:*   ftp://gentoo.oregonstate.edu/pub/gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0/livecd/
> 
> Da gibt es mehr. Da lade ich mir atm die Athlon-XP optimierte LiveCD. 
> 
> Aber auf der CD sind ja somit gar keine Stages drauf? 
> ...

 

Ne, hab ich ja nie behauptet. Hab mir erst die Universal geladen und dann die Athlon, nur für den Fall der Fälle dass ich mal zu faul zum compilen bin.  :Razz: 

----------

## makukasutota

Ich habe jetzt nochmal emerge sync && emerge -uUD world gemacht und es ist immernoch folgendes:

marc@gentoo marc $ more /etc/gentoo-release

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

Nicht das es mich stören würde, aber kriegt man das auf die aktuellste Version?

----------

## ian!

 *makukasutota wrote:*   

> Ich habe jetzt nochmal emerge sync && emerge -uUD world gemacht und es ist immernoch folgendes:
> 
> marc@gentoo marc $ more /etc/gentoo-release
> 
> Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13
> ...

 

echo "Gentoo Base System version <ich-will-eine-andere-Version>" > /etc/gentoo-release

 :Wink: 

Ehrlich gesagt geht es nicht in meinen Kopf, dass den Versionsnummern da so hinterhergerannt wird. Gerade die 'Unabhängigkeit' davon ist doch eine der Stärken von Gentoo.

--ian!

----------

## sarahb523

Hallo,

ich arbeite schon einige jahre mit Linux. Ich bin gerade dabei auf Gentoo umzusteigen. Mein system (dual celeron 433,512mb,geforce) läuft jetzt mit gentoo schon ganz gut. Naja jedenfalls das was mit der liveCD 2004.0 möglich ist. Nun möchte ich endlich mal KDE kompilieren. Leider hab ich nur ne 56K modem, daher ist ein "emerge kde" wenig sinnvoll. 

Ich besorge mir die files meist von Arbeitskollegen (die haben dsl  :Wink:  ). Aber immer lange Dateilisten weiterzureichen ist doch recht mühsam.

Nun meine frage  :Very Happy:   Was genau ist auf cd2 (bzw. Athlon XP....) drauf? Ist das nur eine für Athlon angepaßte LiveCD oder beinhaltet diese die weitere distfiles???

thx,

sarah

----------

## Crazywater

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Was genau ist auf cd2 (bzw. Athlon XP....) drauf? Ist das nur eine für Athlon angepaßte LiveCD oder beinhaltet diese die weitere distfiles???
> 
> thx,
> ...

 

nicht grade die distfiles, viel mehr vorkompilierte Packages, so z.B. kde 3.2, Gnome 2.4.2 etc.  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Habe heute meine erste 2004er Installation durchgeführt - ist gut geworden und hat wunderbar funktioniert (was nicht heissen soll, dass die 1.4 schlecht war).

----------

## sirro

 *amne wrote:*   

> Habe heute meine erste 2004er Installation durchgeführt - ist gut geworden und hat wunderbar funktioniert (was nicht heissen soll, dass die 1.4 schlecht war).

 

Guter 666er-Beitrag  :Wink:  Hab am WE auch eine auf einem Rechner gemacht. Lief wunderbar!

----------

## amne

Verdammt, das hab ich gar nicht bemerkt und jetzt bin ich schon bei 668. *grmbl*

----------

